# Rinkon 10" Bandsaw



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I was jus at the Woodcraft store picking up a couple of things and noticed they had a Rinkon 10" bench top Bandsaw on sale for $199.00, does anyone out there have one of these BS's. I would like to purchase a bigger one but the garage has enough big machinery, so due to the space issue i'll have to opt for a benchtop model. The BS looked like it was well made and has alot more throat depth than my little 10" Ryobi.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rikon is a quality machine as far as ROC stuff goes. Often compared to Grizzly because at one time I believe they were made in the same Chinee factory, but Rikon has almost a cult following though they sell far fewer machines than Griz. I didn't know they made smaller stuff like that though. 

Their larger commercial and industrial machines can be picked up for a song because of all the big furniture factories going bankrupt.


----------

